# Returning to TT ownership



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi all.

Finalised a deal to get back into a MK3 TT after a departure from ownership, my last mk3 was a sepang blue TTS, looking forward to getting back behind the wheel again and reading up on what I've missed over the years.

Gogs


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

welcome back!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Kevin, I see you have R8 paddles fitted to your TTS, was this an easy swap?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

correct!
not as difficult as finding them at reasonable price.. :lol: 
all TT-RS paddles I found, were around 200/250 euro, so bought RS5 ones for 60 and transplanted my paddles electronic into RS-5 shells (they are identical to TT-RS ones)
it's quite easy job, around 45 minutes, most challenging part was to unplug the airbag, apart this, no problem


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome back, what model are you going for this time?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another TTS


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hello.

I'm still waiting for the God of tt's to return... "Demessiah" :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Welcome back to TT ownership. I'm sure you'll love your new TTS.

just need the lockdown etc to conclude so we can all get out and about and enjoy our lovely motors.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks moro, wouldn't have chosen this particular car without your help


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Pleased to be of service.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome back gogs. Did you ever get round to clearing that spare room full of parts ?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, yeah Still got a few mk1 parts including a red interior but no longer in the spare room :roll:


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

gogs said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Finalised a deal to get back into a MK3 TT after a departure from ownership, my last mk3 was a sepang blue TTS, looking forward to getting back behind the wheel again and reading up on what I've missed over the years.
> 
> Gogs


Welcome back. Just curious what car(s) you had in the interim and what brought you back to the TTS?

Cheers


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

ChesterUK said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.
> ...


I went back to a mk1 TT 55 plate 3.2 in quartz grey, kept that a couple of years then scratched an itch I'd had for a while to try out a mini F56 JCW
Got fed up with the JCW so started to look for a replacement, came across 2017 TTS in Ara blue which I took for a test was t drive, that reminded me just how good a car the TTS is so I looked around and found a couple of nice examples local to me, Moro was kind enough to send me a link for another car which had just come up even though I'd agreed in principle to buy a glacier white TTS


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

I test drove an F56 Cooper S. It was a lot of fun and definitely on the firm side as you'd expect, but I couldn't do the man maths on a new one, not for a Mini. I don't think I could live with a JCW either.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They are not cheap cars to buy new, especially the JCW with options selected, the JCW has a similar set up in suspension to the mag ride set up on the TT, press sport button and it firms up, opens the exhaust valve and farts like the TT ! Very fun car to drive, I realised quite quickly i wasn't going to love it, so I spent some pennies adding the pro kit etc but to no avail 

It was an itch I'd wanted to scratch, it's not a bad car in any way, but it was t for me...............it's not a TT :roll:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Picked the TTS up today, very pleased indeed


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Welcome back to TT(S) ownership. I'm sure you'll have hours of enjoyment.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Well here it is


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Nice* Colour*
Hoggy.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thought you'd like it Hoggy :lol:


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

Very, _very_ nice!
Welcome back x


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

A nice alternative to 50 shades gogs.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Great colour with the black edition parts

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

237tonybates said:


> Great colour with the black edition parts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk





leopard said:


> A nice alternative to 50 shades gogs.





AlrightSally said:


> Very, _very_ nice!
> Welcome back x


Thanks guys, very pleased with the purchase


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Managed to get a little polish and wax on today


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just in time for snow !


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice, such a great colour


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Last for now


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

Join us on the Dark Side. :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

DPG said:


> Very nice, such a great colour


Thanks DPG, scrubs up not too badly :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

CA57WAY said:


> Join us on the Dark Side. :lol:


I'm sorely tempted, just trying to decide if I go dark on the TTS badges as well :roll:


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

Only thing silver on mine now is the Quattro badge, even my s-Line badges are black and red. Since I went stage 2 though I've been thinking of de badging it.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Definitely a touch of mean about that car :twisted:


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

gogs said:


> Last for now


I think the black on the red is a great contrast mate probably the best accross all the colours . Ove got daytona grey with the black. I've just had a spare fuel filler painted gloss black but I'm not too sure now it's on the car but can always change back . I did the centre console top in gloss black and door handle covers which I think make a massive difference internally

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

gogs said:


> Managed to get a little polish and wax on today


Those are probably the cleanest looking lines on a TT I've ever seen! Beautiful.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

237tonybates said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Last for now
> ...


Daytona grey with red leather is what I was looking for in a TTS but they were thin on the ground, the red and black do work well together, especially when clean

I'm not sure about a black fuel cap but on Daytona it may well work :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

AlrightSally said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Managed to get a little polish and wax on today
> ...


Thank you


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Had the TT detailed at the weekend by a cracking detailer Whos detailed all my cars since 2010


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Nice one sir,

It certainly looks the part. Shame about the rain but it does emphasise the finish.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I really need to take better pics tbh, just not had the time :roll:


----------



## simon3868 (Feb 26, 2011)

You don't happen to be in north Wales do you Gogs? Saw one identical to yours today near Llandudno!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

gogs said:


> I really need to take better pics tbh, just not had the time :roll:


Average camera shutter speed is about 1/60th of a second. How much time do you need? :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

simon3868 said:


> You don't happen to be in north Wales do you Gogs? Saw one identical to yours today near Llandudno!


I'm not Simon, I'm north of the border


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I really need to take better pics tbh, just not had the time :roll:
> ...


Fair point :lol:


----------



## BHLOY (May 19, 2021)

hi gud Am,

Can U pls advise where can I buy the 4-Rings in black and also the petrol cap if there is one!? TQVM


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

eBay has listing for the black rings, depends on whether you want OEM or aftermarket v's price, you could by a 2nd hand fuel cap and have it painted black.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

gogs said:


> View attachment 484893
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks well tasty

Denso


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She’s a decent wee motor tbf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

